# What a Discovery! Kali



## cgw (Oct 13, 2021)

Her story and techniques are worth a look:









						The Singular Work of a California Photographer, Unearthed
					

The colors in many of Kali’s images seem to shimmer, as if pulsing with their own internal heartbeat.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2021)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 13, 2021)

Certainly has a unique style.  Some very colourful and haunting imagery there.  Lovely stuff.


----------

